# Hello From London



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been part of this forum for a little while now, and just realised that I forgot to make an introduction.

I'm based on West London, originally from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

I must say that for me this coffee journey started when I went to Bath with my wife and had a espresso from Colonna and Smalls.

It completely blew my mind, never thought coffee could taste like that. For me coffee was always something meant to wake me up, a beverage not design to taste good but something you get used to.

Anyway couple of months after that I started doing some research and found out that I could make great coffee at home without spending a massive amount of money on a commercial set up. Started of with a hand grinder, Hario scale and a V60. Really enjoyed the morning process of doing it, trying to perfect all the little details of it (temperature, grind settings, etc).

Few months later, after a lot of research, I decided to move into the espresso world of thing, got myself a deal on BB for a Silvia and a Mignon, installed a PID a month later and also grabbed a few add-ons (VST baskets, naked PF, etc).

Got lot of useful tips from this forum and looking forward to return the favour to the new newbies that will come along.

Cheers,

Bernard


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bernard!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome! Great to see you have been trying various brewing methods.


----------

